# V-power



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Morning all!

Should be picking up the Abarth 500 from the dealership today. At latest tomorrow afternoon.

A few MINI owning friends I have prefer V-power fuel over the standard. Plus they're always telling me they get more MPG?

What I wanna know is do they really get more MPG? And is it really worth the extra money for any extra performance?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

I ran my Civic on V Power Diesel. I did see a slight improvement in fuel economy and a subtle improvement in engine response.

I've since swapped back to standard diesel. Fuel economy has stuck so it seems it's cleaned things up. It's lost the subtle improvement in engine response though. I just put the occasional tank in now.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yip run mine on a mix of v power and tesco 99 gives me easily 40+mpg on the motorway 35+ around town.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I run my car on v power...no improvement on mpg but responsiveness is much better.

There was a programme on 5th gear where they looked at the performance gains using premium fuels. They measured BHP and torque for each engine with normal fuel and then premium fuel. The verdict was that some cars can benefit from the premium fuels whilst others won't. The larger the engine and more tuned the car was to performance was the more benefit premium fuels were. 

You'll just have to run your own tests and make your own observations to see whether the added cost is worth it.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Grizzle said:


> yip run mine on a mix of v power and tesco 99 gives me easily 40+mpg on the motorway 35+ around town.


Interested in your mix theory :thumb: when you say mix...do you purposely mix the 2 fuels to give you the best mpg? Is this what you find works best for you?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you boys send me up some V power?:lol: Best we have is 95 which is not the greatest.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

im guessing the arbath 500 is a petrol rather than an oil burner.

V-power Petrol only marginally more expensive, and worth every penny when it comes to MOT Emissions time, general performance, and economy.

Plus there is the whole Shell rewards points thing where V-power earns you twice as many points. The quarterly rewards fuel vouchers easily pay for the difference in price over standard fuel.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I run mine on V power, or whatever the equiv is... always highest RON anyway...

Abarth + high RON + Monza exhaust = pop, bangs, flames!!! :lol::lol: :thumb:

From the owners site, the mph ranges from high 20's to low 40's

I'm 30 / 31 mpg

:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

traplin said:


> Interested in your mix theory :thumb: when you say mix...do you purposely mix the 2 fuels to give you the best mpg? Is this what you find works best for you?


ah sorry should have made it a tad clearer  i fill up at either Tesco or Shell i dont mix both


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I run mine on V power, or whatever the equiv is... always highest RON anyway...
> 
> Abarth + high RON + Monza exhaust = pop, bangs, flames!!! :lol::lol: :thumb:
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the Monza exhaust but would say two things. 1, it isn't stainless and rusts so that puts me off and 2, I prefer the look of the twin exhuasts rather than the quad.

HOWEVER, I put a Janspeed stainless on the MINI Cooper when I had it. Also slapped a K&N panel filter in and it was the single best mod I've ever done to a car.

I'd love pops bangs and flames though so will look at upgrading it. Don't want to spoile the warranty though so will only be doing mods that won't affect it!

Where do you get the BMC filters? Do K&N not do one for the Abarth?

Back to V-Power. There is a shell which is the most local garage to me. Well actually there's two that are around the corner but I don't entertain them (BP & Texaco) because they are 6p a litre more expensive. Tesco is also on the commute. The shell is currently at 128.9 PPL and the Tesco is 127.9 PPL. I'd be happy to buy V-Power though. I think Tesco does 99 octane at that branch. They also have the club card facility as it isn't a franchise! Need to get me a fuel card for shell me thinks? :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tesco Momentum for me - Smoother, quieter and slightly more MPG. Only 5p per litre more than normal fuel too, whereas local Shell garages are extortionate for V-Power in comparison.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Tesco Momentum for me - Smoother, quieter and slightly more MPG. Only 5p per litre more than normal fuel too, whereas local Shell garages are extortionate for V-Power in comparison.


Its usually 7 or 8p a litre more than normal.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Tesco Momentum 99 all the way for me> Better than v power in mine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree about the Monza, although it's a OE upgrade, so no issues with warranty.

BMC filter via the bay of E

not sure about k&n... didn't check...

:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

millns84 said:


> Tesco Momentum for me - Smoother, quieter and slightly more MPG. Only 5p per litre more than normal fuel too, whereas local Shell garages are extortionate for V-Power in comparison.


Momentum is great, my VR6 really likes it. A few guys I know with super/ turbocharged cars swear by the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its usually 7 or 8p a litre more than normal.


4pence where i live


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

8p/l is the premium for VPower generally these days (Optimax used to be 7p).

My experience is same as traplin - 330ci previously owned and Boxster currently owned feel livelier however no difference in mpg. Remember the cleaning properties are supposedly very good too.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I found the difference in performance/fuel use so small, I dont bother now.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its usually 7 or 8p a litre more than normal.


Think it's 8p at our local, but then taking into account that it's 3p per litre more than Tesco for regular unleaded, it works out 6p a litre more than Momentum. Also good when Tesco are doing 5p off vouchers as you can use up to three at the same time and save quite a bit :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I tend to swap between Tesco 99, BP Ultimate and Shell V Power


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I stick the occassional tank of V-Power unleaded in my 1.2 Corsa D (yeah I know, in a 1.2!! :lol: ) & do see a slight improvement in performance & have been getting around an extra 10-20 'free' miles out of a tank compared to the usual Morrisons standard unleaded.

I'd say it's worth the extra money for it - but really it's meant/designed for bigger engined cars.


----------



## spida_singh (Jan 1, 2010)

Never used anything else, mpg is much better than tesco momentum, responsive, slight more grunt low down in the rev range (im guessing this could be more placebo than fact), but i could 'fee' it compared to tescos 99.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I stick the occassional tank of V-Power unleaded in my 1.2 Corsa D (yeah I know, in a 1.2!! :lol: ) & do see a slight improvement in performance & have been getting around an extra 10-20 'free' miles out of a tank compared to the usual Morrisons standard unleaded.
> 
> I'd say it's worth the extra money for it - but really it's meant/designed for bigger engined cars.


I use it the wifes 1 litre Corsa......


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it meant for high powered cars? 

Wouldn't it be a waste in 1600cc<


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Is it meant for high powered cars?
> 
> Wouldn't it be a waste in 1600cc<


I would think the extra cleaning additives would help out any engine, so it's not just for high powered cars, no.

:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I use it the wifes 1 litre Corsa......


Nice one! 

How do you find the fuel consumption with V-Power & does it feel 'nippier' in performance?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice one!
> 
> How do you find the fuel consumption with V-Power & does it feel 'nippier' in performance?


Used it from new so don`t know any different but obviously needs all the help its 64 bhp can get and its good to know its getting the best
I really rate V-Power fuel and I`ve used the diesel and petrol in my vehicles since it became available and won`t use anything else. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I would think the extra cleaning additives would help out any engine, so it's not just for high powered cars, no.
> 
> :thumb:


So what's the best way to start using it then? Use all the 95ron untill the red light comes on, then fill up with 99?

Would it be worth adding any RedX?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Jag XFS 3.0 Diesel
Rav4 T180 Diesel
Both remapped Both run now only on Vpower Diesel and both give better MPG than supermarket fuel..
This is fact NOT fiction and based on long runs using both posh diesels and supermarket fuels..
MPG is worked out after re filling Not using the fuel computers on said cars...

For Me its a no brainer. Vpower every time !


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Matt. said:


> So what's the best way to start using it then? Use all the 95ron untill the red light comes on, then fill up with 99?
> 
> Would it be worth adding any RedX?


Yes, just run it down as low as possible then fill with 99. Bear in mind though that they say it takes up to three tanks to get the most out of it due to the car having to adjust itself. You will notice a difference straight away, but it will get better over the next couple of tanks.

Wouldn't bother with RedX.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn you all,your making me very jealous:lol: The "Big 6" would love some V power:driver:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have you tried octane boosters Ross?

I know I saw a much bigger difference in the Cougar with high RON fuel than the Panda so I imagine the Spec B would love it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah I put NF octane booster in 60ml a tank and the Spec B loved it,pulled much better in the higher revs.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Octane boosters are not worth the w4nk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> So what's the best way to start using it then? Use all the 95ron untill the red light comes on, then fill up with 99?
> 
> Would it be worth adding any RedX?





millns84 said:


> Yes, just run it down as low as possible then fill with 99. Bear in mind though that they say it takes up to three tanks to get the most out of it due to the car having to adjust itself. You will notice a difference straight away, but it will get better over the next couple of tanks.
> 
> Wouldn't bother with RedX.


this ^

:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Only use V-power, or in emergency ultimate (diesel)
Want the best for the car, 
My previous MondeoST TDCI did a 100.000 mile, never needed a egr valve, never any problems, was still running as new.
Do 20.000mile per year = approx 2000ltr x 0.08 pence more per litre = £ 160,- per year more!!:lol::lol:
Many people on here spend more in a month on cleaning stuff more than 13,50.

Don't get it people spend half a house to buy a superduper car, spend a weeks salary on gear for the car, but are willing to put some inferior fuel in the tank to save a couple of pennies..........sorry don't get it.

Only the best will do, the best tyres, the best oil, the best maintenance, and of course The BEST fuel.
And funny enough I don't spend that much more than others in the end.


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> Only use V-power, or in emergency ultimate (diesel)
> Want the best for the car,
> My previous MondeoST TDCI did a 100.000 mile, never needed a egr valve, never any problems, was still running as new.
> Do 20.000mile per year = approx 2000ltr x 0.08 pence more per litre = £ 160,- per year more!!:lol::lol:
> ...


Best comment in this thread imo


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd be running the best fuel if I could get my hands on some.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xScotty said:


> Best comment in this thread imo


I agree, a very good point.

I do wonder if there's anything better about V-Power over Momentum as I like to use whatever's best in our cars. However, I can't see a difference between them and think that it could just be brand perception as being "Tesco" makes it seem cheapo in some respects, other than the fact that it costs less anyway.

I've done a fair bit of research into Momentum 99 and it transpires that it's made by a company called Greenergy and other than V-Power is the only fuel that's specifically stored separately at refineries. I understand it's an improved version of original Tesco 99 and rather than just using ethanol to boost octane as Tesco 99 did, Momentum 99 also contains cleaning additives etc.

There's a fair bit of info about comparing these two fuels on the net, although I must admit a lot of it is on forums so you can never tell what's what really. Same as anyone reading this I suppose


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm finding Tesco 99 is holding my car back been using V-Power the last few times and it certainly feels better midrange not sure its a placebo or that.

Still the 5p a litre vouchers for Tesco are winning me over the now lol

Claedoniandream dont suppose your a traveller between Bo'ness i see a ST in blue quite a bit on my travels when walking the dog down the shore.


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

I just stick to tesco 99 all the I very rarely use it as I only have a 1.2


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> I'm finding Tesco 99 is holding my car back been using V-Power the last few times and it certainly feels better midrange not sure its a placebo or that.
> 
> Still the 5p a litre vouchers for Tesco are winning me over the now lol
> 
> Claedoniandream dont suppose your a traveller between Bo'ness i see a ST in blue quite a bit on my travels when walking the dog down the shore.


Work in Birmingham, hence the high mileage per year:car:
But every other weekend I am home and you could see my ink blue Mondeo in that area.:wave:
But another car since beginning of May, a mid life crises 4x4 Ford Kuga Titanium in Ice White.
Also running on V-power:lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ahh right lmao.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

My car will only run on v-power :lol:


----------

